# GBAtemp Movie Night



## Attacker3 (Feb 4, 2019)

Why not have a movie night every month for people to come and hang out? Could be decided by a vote on what to watch, and people can come and watch together.


----------



## Dionicio3 (Feb 4, 2019)

How would everyone watch the movie?


----------



## Attacker3 (Feb 4, 2019)

Dionicio3 said:


> How would everyone watch the movie?


Cytube maybe?


----------



## Taffy (Feb 4, 2019)

idk twitch maybe? Or would that not be legal


----------



## Dionicio3 (Feb 4, 2019)

I'm pretty sure streaming it would be illegal


----------



## Attacker3 (Feb 4, 2019)

Dionicio3 said:


> I'm pretty sure streaming it would be illegal


Why not old movies that have gone out of copyright? Or would that not be interesting?


----------



## Dionicio3 (Feb 4, 2019)

Attacker3 said:


> Why not old movies that have gone out of copyright? Or would that not be interesting?


I don't think anyone here would like to watch movies from the 60s


----------



## Attacker3 (Feb 4, 2019)

Dionicio3 said:


> I don't think anyone here would like to watch movies from the 60s


I guess


----------



## VinsCool (Feb 4, 2019)

rabb.it would work for this I guess.
Would be cool.


----------



## FAST6191 (Feb 4, 2019)

Dionicio3 said:


> I don't think anyone here would like to watch movies from the 60s


First there are plenty of awesome 60s films that anybody vaguely interested in films, modern or otherwise, should be able to happily watch. As you go older then the "only for fans of film history" type things form a greater percentage but you have to go pretty far back before they really get that way.
https://www.imdb.com/list/ls000580369/

Second the works without copyright issues are now getting new entries again. As for January this year there are works from 1923 heading into the public domain in the US. https://www.theverge.com/2018/12/31...m-jacobs-room-charleston-copyright-expiration

Anyway there are ways of simultaneously watching things online, and just transmitting timecodes/pause commands around the place. That way any copyright issues are the viewer's, though it does mean you need people to have essentially the same version (a few seconds will not matter so much here). I don't know how popular it will be -- film watching is something of a solo activity most of the time. While we can all laugh at the ineptitude of an E3 presentation in a chat room, and have done for many years at this point, I am not sure what is gained from having a bunch of people in a chat room. Unless you mean voice and in that case *shudders*.


----------



## DinohScene (Feb 4, 2019)

I'd be up for it.
Depending on what's being showed.


----------



## arm6gaming (Feb 4, 2019)

Dionicio3 said:


> I don't think anyone here would like to watch movies from the 60s


i would like to watch old movies


----------



## Chary (Feb 5, 2019)

You could create a room in rabbit, and then share the join code in a thread. You'd then use something like Netflix or Hulu to broadcast the movie to the entire group, synchronized.


----------



## Sonic Angel Knight (Feb 5, 2019)

*Waits for anime*


----------



## arm6gaming (Feb 6, 2019)

Sonic Angel Knight said:


> *Waits for anime*


relatable


----------

